# Do I need more cories?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

The 2 albino corys seem happy together and they even had babies which I didn't raise. I have terrible luck with danios and will probaby sell them back to the pet store when I now they are all healthy. So it do I need more corys?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

OhYesItsMe said:


> The 2 albino corys seem happy together and they even had babies which I didn't raise. I have terrible luck with danios and will probaby sell them back to the pet store when I now they are all healthy. So it do I need more corys?


Yes, I would shoot for 5-7.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only got one, but i bought a dif type of bottom feeder just labled as algea eater and they seem to like each other....so does that mean i should get more too? He seems very healthy and happy.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Does the other algae eater look like this?








or this?








Those are chinese algae eaters, and they are not good pets. They will eventually stop eating algae and will attack your other fish. 

If it looks like this...








or like this... 








then it is a pleco, and it will get too large for your tank.

If it looks like this...








then you bought the right algae eating fish. This is an oto catfish, and it will clean your tank and not harm its inhabitants. They don't get much larger than the size they sell at the pet store. This is the correct algae eater to buy.

And ZebraDanio12, yes it would be in the best interest of the cory to add about 2 more cories. I wouldnt add more, as you are close to a fully stocked tank anyway.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

More corys couldnt hurt, you dont need to get the same breed though. I like to mix and match them, makes the tank look good, but I usually do get a pair of the same.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> More corys couldnt hurt, you dont need to get the same breed though. I like to mix and match them, makes the tank look good, but I usually do get a pair of the same.


I did the same thing. I had peppered(i think that's the name) and green.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have two together right now in with my femael bettas. They thrive. My corys used to be bottom feeders, but now they copy the bettas and do their very best to swim like the bettas. It's fun to watch. The 2 are doing great. If I could, I'd get another. 3 is probably the best number for a smaller tank, but if I had room, I'd get 5 or 6.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Betta man said:


> My corys used to be bottom feeders, but now they copy the bettas and do their very best to swim like the bettas.


Just a thought, is enough food getting to the bottom of the tank? They might swim like that because they have a better shot at eating if the betta doesnt eat it all first.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh shoot. I didn't realize it was a CAE. Should I take it to a lfs? what do i do? I'd rather it not attack my fish...

And to think the petsmart associate told me it would be okay. Pft, thats why im giving up on them and sticking to fintastic the best fish store ever.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Would just 1 more be okay, because they seem so happy!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Would just 1 more be okay, because they seem so happy!


Get 5+ of the same species or 2 species of 3+ each. Trust me, the difference is huge. I had 2 cories(1 bronze 1 pepper) when I started. I wound up having to rehome all my fish in anticipation of a long distance move that never happened. I did my research when I was restocking and my new cories were so much happier with the larger group.

You are overstocked though so make sure you keep up with your water changes.

PS. Zebra, get rid of it by any means necessary. This is even one of the rare cases I would encourage you to kill the fish if it's necessary. CAE's should not be sold/kept in aquariums.


----------



## FrichKazzone (Nov 10, 2011)

I've only got one


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so confused, my pet store reccomends at least 3 or 4 of the same type. I will get 1 more. If I get rid of the danios, I'll get another 1 or 2. Would that work?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

For cories, they do not need to be the same type, as long as they are about the same size. You should get 3 or 4 more though. You should also get 2 or 3 more danios. Keep in mind your tank is already overstocked, so you will need to do more frequent water changes.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got one more. My sig should say 3 albinos gotta change it. The female looks pregnant agian. It has been about 1 month since the last pregnacy with the same corys. What does this mean???


----------

